# Hardinge HV-4N indexer



## OldMachinist (Sep 10, 2014)

Pick up this Hardinge 5C indexer for less than $200 the other day.






The spindle was extremely tight on it that's why it was less than the normal used price for these.
I figured there couldn't be much wrong as they are a pretty simple design.
Once I got it apart I found the problem, the woodruff key was sheared and had it bound up.
Someone had either taken it apart improperly or assembled it wrong. Spindle has to be at the zero index mark for the key to pass thru the small end of the tapered spindle bore.



Here the Hardinge web page with the retail price for a new one
http://www.shophardinge.com/product.aspx?partNo=HV 0000002D4


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 10, 2014)

What a deal.  And I thought I got a deal on my height gauge yesterday, you got me beat on that one.


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 12, 2014)

I bought the twin to yours from a gentleman 3 blocks away for $200.00. 
I went back a couple of days later to buy a couple of small items I was unsure of. He wouldn't sell them to me cause he felt he got screwed on the indexer. I reminded him that I paid his asking price and that he had even carried it to my truck for me. Sour puss!

Pat

- - - Updated - - -



JimDawson said:


> What a deal.  And I thought I got a deal on my height gauge yesterday, you got me beat on that one.



You got a screaming deal on the height gauge.

Pat


----------



## george wilson (Sep 13, 2014)

I paid about that for mine. But my dealer tends to sell cheap a lot of times. Yes,your guy WAS a sourpuss. He screwed himself,not you.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 13, 2014)

PatMiles said:


> I bought the twin to yours from a gentleman 3 blocks away for $200.00.
> I went back a couple of days later to buy a couple of small items I was unsure of. He wouldn't sell them to me cause he felt he got screwed on the indexer. I reminded him that I paid his asking price and that he had even carried it to my truck for me. Sour puss!
> 
> Pat



Somebody else likely tried to buy it after you and told him they would have paid more even though if they'd got there first they would have only paid $200.

$300-$400 seems to be the used value for a complete and functional unit. Most of the ones I see on Ebay are missing parts or are chewed up from crashes.


----------

